# Saw a ford van with plow wtf?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Going down the highway I looked over and saw a Quigley 4x4 van with a plow on the front of it? I never saw anything like this before! I could not get my phone out quick enough to snap a picture (sorry). Anyone ever see this setup before?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes plus 2wd too.

I been think of doing that on passenger van for transposition drunk people in winter. They have best turn radius in tight lot.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw one on here awhile back. A new Boss sport duty on the front of an old E350 4x4. It looked pretty awesome! 
Tried to attach a picture of it.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Van was a 350 Superduty with a V10 emblem on the side. I bet it could push some snow? It just really looked odd to see! I would love for others to find a picture of a van with a plow on it and post it up. They really do look wierd....


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

sixty4;1243766 said:


> The Van was a 350 Superduty with a V10 emblem on the side. I bet it could push some snow? It just really looked odd to see! I would love for others to find a picture of a van with a plow on it and post it up. They really do look wierd....


If you search around on here, that pic came from another thread. He's got pictures of the mount they fabbed up and everything. (And before anyone says it, the plow pictured is a Super duty, not Sport duty, however that plow that actually went with that install was a Sport duty model.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

yes i have seen them before i never seen it plowing but i saw one with a western ultra mount pro plus on it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a guy used to plow a driveway right next to one of mine with a ford van. this year i saw him in F350 and asked what happened to the van. he said the visibility sucked and it was tough to put ballast in it.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

We have a plow company in our area that has a for E350 4X4 with a myer plow and it look pretty cool.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Theirs a hostess bread delivery truck by me that has a myer plow on it n I've scene it pushing lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would think that any full size van would have the same frame and mount points. As a full size truck of the same brand.Might have a problem of coil springs ver's leaf springs. That may create problems with mounts. There was a company in PA that would turn any new full size van into 4X4. If you can use mirrors you should be able plow with it.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

MickiRig1;1245262 said:


> I would think that any full size van would have the same frame and mount points. As a full size truck of the same brand.Might have a problem of coil springs ver's leaf springs. That may create problems with mounts. There was a company in PA that would turn any new full size van into 4X4. If you can use mirrors you should be able plow with it.


The one in the pic I posted, if recall the post correctly, was something like 3 different mounts welded together to fab up the one for the E350. Guy did a truly professional job, but it definitely took a custom mount.

I don't think I'd mind plowing with a van. Could set my office up in there, maybe even a little bed for those extended storms!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Theres a guy running around this area with a awd chevy astro with a meyers on it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Probably 20 years ago I saw an E250 or 350 with an 8' Fisher conventional. 4-wheel... probably some kind of conversion and custom mounting with the plow. I have to think backing visibility was terrible, but forward would be the balls.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

some vans dont have syd style frame rails. thay more comonly are uni body and front sub frame.

and i like to see when driving i my self would just like a truck.

and here is one of the orignal companys that is still going. i think the only one. 
http://quigley4x4.com/

and look here for few cool ideas. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116951


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

sweetk30;1245845 said:


> some vans dont have syd style frame rails. thay more comonly are uni body and front sub frame.
> 
> and i like to see when driving i my self would just like a truck.
> 
> ...


Not for Ford E series they use same frame on F series. E350 super duty gvwr is 9,100

I am pretty sure GM Express use same frame on sirrea frame.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i might have been thinking older vans. 10 years as mechanic thay all blend together.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

i saw an older chevy astro awd with a plow out during one storm this winter, it was to dark for a picture but i think it had a sno way electric plow, it was one of those clear see threw plows, i no its not a ford but fugure you guys would be intrested


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

At my shop we are taking an E450 shuttle bus and making it 4*4 and lifting it! Its for carrying passengers up a mountain to a zip line attraction in New York....front end conversion is done, donor rear axle is going in tomorrow, then all that's left will be the trans+t-case! I'll post pics when its done


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

mcwlandscaping;1250055 said:


> At my shop we are taking an E450 shuttle bus and making it 4*4 and lifting it! Its for carrying passengers up a mountain to a zip line attraction in New York....front end conversion is done, donor rear axle is going in tomorrow, then all that's left will be the trans+t-case! I'll post pics when its done


Thumbs Up Sweet! Thumbs Up


----------

